# Buying fluorescent tubes, T5, T8, T12



## CRA2009 (Feb 11, 2010)

so i decided to replace all the fluorescent tubes in 4 of my lighting systems. What i didn't know was that i was suppose to call 911 first before entering those pet stores. Those prices are just ridiculous. Obviously, i walked away empty handed and very disappointed. Just found a lighting place in Markham where the price per tube was about 1/4 of what the pet store was charging and they have what i want in terms of specs. For example, T5, 34 inch, 21 watt, 6500K for $5 

So is there any cheaper places that anybody knows about? I'm planning on going to get mine from BulbsCanada.com. Even at this price it will put a dent in my wallet but its better than a hole in my wallet. But if there are other places cheaper, please chime in. 

Thanks


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

CRA2009 said:


> so i decided to replace all the fluorescent tubes in 4 of my lighting systems. What i didn't know was that i was suppose to call 911 first before entering those pet stores. Those prices are just ridiculous. Obviously, i walked away empty handed and very disappointed. Just found a lighting place in Markham where the price per tube was about 1/4 of what the pet store was charging and they have what i want in terms of specs. For example, T5, 34 inch, 21 watt, 6500K for $5
> 
> So is there any cheaper places that anybody knows about? I'm planning on going to get mine from BulbsCanada.com. Even at this price it will put a dent in my wallet but its better than a hole in my wallet. But if there are other places cheaper, please chime in.
> 
> Thanks


lol that made me laugh.

Lighting is EXPENSIVE! There aren't many ways around it. Buying replacement bulbs suck. Other than your hardware stores and hydroponic stores, I don't know of any of other places you can buy cheaper bulbs.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

T8 and T12 are very inexpensive at building supplies stores or even hardware stores, compared to pet stores. There are usually several color temperatures available too.


----------



## CRA2009 (Feb 11, 2010)

well just came back that store and one T5 with the above specs cost $4.75. Naturally, i grabbed 4. Also went to those hardware store and wow talk about price difference one T5 with the same specs they are charging $12.95


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

CRA2009 said:


> well just came back that store and one T5 with the above specs cost $4.75. Naturally, i grabbed 4. Also went to those hardware store and wow talk about price difference one T5 with the same specs they are charging $12.95


Where did you go to get your T5 for $4.75?

Homedepot is not bad for lighting I think... at least for CFL


----------



## CRA2009 (Feb 11, 2010)

went to BulbsCanada.com, they are located at #18-35 Riviera Drive Markham


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

CRA2009 said:


> went to BulbsCanada.com, they are located at #18-35 Riviera Drive Markham


Interesting, it looks cheaper than homedepot.. amazing.

Now to figure out what type of lighting I need... no clue..... 

Crap.... after looking at it.. the smallest length they have is 18 inch. I have to go home and measure mine to see.. I think it might be shorter


----------



## CRA2009 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Fish Man


call them as their website doesnt list all their products, they have a big warehouse in the back

i had to call them to confirm they had the T5 that i was looking for


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Are these bulbs for plants or just regular aquarium lighting?


----------



## marbss (Feb 11, 2010)

GuppiesAndBetta said:


> Are these bulbs for plants or just regular aquarium lighting?


You can start getting into the technicalities of the different spectrum a bulb will emit -- unless you are growing marijuana or have a saltwater tank I don't think it will make difference whether the light is for home or marked for aquarium use. I've been using regular fluorescent lights for home or shop use with great results in my tanks.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

what brand are these bulbs?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Fish_Man said:


> Interesting, it looks cheaper than homedepot.. amazing.


I'm definitely not saying the prices at BAs etc are not silly, they are, and I don't pretend to know the ins and outs of various phosphor coatings and bulb life expectancy etc, but these prices seem a bit too good to be true.

I've been stung one too many times by super-cheapie-import s**t before now. Learned the hard way, several times, that sometimes things are cheaper because they are _*worth *_less.

I've never heard of ROXI or Landlight lighting companies (the Mfrs according to the website). I'd rather spend the extra $4-5 and get something like Sylvania Pentron T5 bulbs from a Hydroponics place for ~$12-13, it's less than 1/2 the cost of the aquarium shops and at least they indicate a life expectancy for their product.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*bulbs*

can anyone list the hydroponics stores in scarb or toronto area . 
thanks 
tom


----------

